
Top Mobile Programming Languages Include Java, C - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/08/03/top-12-mobile-programming-languages-include-java-c/
======
abjecton
And I still sit here using a BASIC dialect for Android apps and Win software.

I know, I know but never could make the transition.

~~~
qayxc
Nothing wrong with using BASIC.

Programming language chauvinism is dumb.

------
sradman
There are two mobile platforms: Apple iOS and Google Android. Each mobile
platform has changed its preferred language: Objective-C -> Swift and Java ->
Kotlin. There are two popular language-specific cross-platform mobile
ecosystems: Google Dart and Microsoft C#. The article excludes the hybrid
mobile/web cross-platform approaches that use JavaScript/JSX such as PWAs and
React-Native. The preferred mobile platform IDEs, Xcode and Android Studio,
seem to be as central to each mobile platform as the programming language.

It seems to me that the important questions each developer must ask are:

1\. target mobile platform(s)?

2\. greenfield vs. brownfield app?

3\. current skillset?

The ideal language falls out of these questions, IMHO, but there are a
multitude of edge cases that may apply.

